# And another list without pics yet :) My half year collection



## Miss_Behave (Mar 13, 2006)

Ok, I haven't took any pics yet but here's a list

* Green Palette*
Velvet Moss, Swimming, Pickle, Bitter, Overgrown
Femme Noir, Fiction, Greensmoke, Scarab, Sumptuous Olive
Club, Vex, Amberlights
(Amberlights doesn't belong here, but my other palette is full 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


*Browns/Neutral Palette*
Velour, Brule, Shroom, Vanilla, Vapour
Mystery, Satin Taupe, Mulch, Sable, Sensualize
Brun, Rye, Patina, Twillery, White Wheat

*Purple/Pink Palette*
Beauty Marked, Sketch, Inventive, Trax, Slip Pink
Leisuretime, Shale, Flirty Number, Thunder, Naked Lunch
Hepcat, Cranberry, Expensive Pink, Gleam, Motif

*Cream Color Base*
Slick, Hush

*Blushcreme*
Uncommon, Brit Wit, Lilicent, Pleasureful

*Blush*
Tenderling

*Skinfinish*
Porcelain Pink, Petticoat

*Fluidlines*
Macroviolet, Rich Ground

*Paints*
Bare Canvas

*Shadestick*
Lucky Jade, Penny

*Lipglass*
Spite, VGV, Adventurous, Mauro

*Lipgelee*
Sapilicious

*Lipstick*
Viva Glam Palette 2005, VGV, Midimauve, Entwined (x2), Hug Me, Sharp Beige

*Chromeglass*
Metalphysical

*Lipliner*
Testpattern, Plum, Burgundy, Mahagony

*Other Stuff:*
Prep & Prime Lip, Fix +

*Brushes*
208, 212, 217, 219, 222

*Pigment Samples*
Blue Brown, Burnt Burgandy,  Chartreuse, Chocolate Brown, Coco, Deckchair, Genuine Orange,  Golden Olive, Grape, Green Brown, Goldenaire, Kelly Green, Kitschmas, Lovely Lily, Melon, Naked, Old Gold, Pink Bronze, Pink Opal, Primary Yellow,  Provence, Rich Purple, Rose, Ruby Red, Tan, Teal, True Chartreuse, Vanilla, Violet


----------



## star1692 (Mar 13, 2006)

no fair you have way more then my girl!!! i need to start shopping more


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 14, 2006)

nice collection.


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 12, 2007)

wonderful collection...i love it...i wish u posted pics...this sounds gorgeous


----------

